

How I converted 82% of my traffic to registered users - krakowman
http://alephz.com/blog/5735995932672000/how-i-converted-82-percent-my-traffic-registered-user

======
VierScar
Hmm I'm a bit confused. Is the article saying "registered users" are just
those that have clicked a button and been assigned a username/password? If so,
that's a bit of a silly metric. If they've actually entered in their email or
something after, then this is great.

------
bradleyland
Your username is "zeek" and your password is "BR549".

100% of the people who view this page are now one of my registered viewers.

